# RED RIVER SHOOTOUT KICKOFF MECA 2X SQ ONLY DEC 2ND



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The Red River Shootout is proud to announce its official kickoff to the 2018 season will take place on Saturday Dec 2nd at Soundscape Car Audio. 

Info in the link below.

MECA Events

$25 for MECA Portion
$10 RRS entry fee

Look forward to seeing a bunch of y'all out in Carrollton in a few weeks!!


----------

